# Nikon d7000 NEwbie -Do I need to use Viewnx 2 or is Iphoto enough??



## ekohekoh1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm a total photo newbie.  I just purchased a Nikon d7000 which comes with Viewnx 2.  Do I need to use that or is Iphoto good enough since I have no idea what I'm doing i.e. I dont know how to shoot manual or RAW??CHeers in advance!


----------



## KmH (Oct 16, 2011)

You can use either one.


----------



## adversus (Oct 16, 2011)

iPhoto will suffice to get your started.  It does have limited editing.  Just make sure you do a Software Update on your Mac to make sure you have the recent version to support the D7000's RAW file format.


----------



## pen (Oct 16, 2011)

Welcome to the D7000 club

The RAW format can be read by a lot of apps. PS 5 or higher is needed if you want to go that root. View NX is OK but quite basic. You can download Capture NX 2 from Nikon and it has more options that you may want to have a look at. It is not free but I have been using in demo mode on my lap top for ages and it has not timed out. 

If you are brand new to photography might just be better to concentrate on learning how to use the camera as they is the first step to taking good photos.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## n.hubb22 (Oct 16, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> If you are brand new to photography might just be better to concentrate on learning how to use the camera as they is the first step to taking good photos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum




^^^ agreed!!


----------



## ekohekoh1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes, I completely agree about learning basic photography and about the camera-I'm going to sign up for a class. But the reason I asked was I wanted to know if it was worth downloading another software pack or just staying with iPhoto. Most of the shots will be of family. I'm not publishing in anything but would like to eventually learn to use the full potential of the camera and appropriate software. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 16, 2011)

ekohekoh1 said:


> Yes, I completely agree about learning basic photography and about the camera-*I'm going to sign up for a class.* But the reason I asked was I wanted to know if it was worth downloading another software pack or just staying with iPhoto. Most of the shots will be of family. I'm not publishing in anything but would like to eventually learn to use the full potential of the camera and appropriate software. Thanks for the replies!



You'll love the class.  I recently attended photo intro at the local college, taking the next level photo class and will be in studio lighting class then advanced lighting, the classes are great!


----------



## adversus (Oct 17, 2011)

iPhoto is a great little app for beginners.

And once you get a bit more serious and watch more control over managing/working with your images, you can easily upgrade to Aperture or Lightroom easily enough.


----------



## mjhoward (Oct 17, 2011)

just download GIMP if you feel the need for more.  It's free.


----------



## ekohekoh1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, for all the insight!  Keep it coming!


----------

